# HERE ARE REAL PICTURES OF NEW A3 caught a night..



## VWTDI02 (Sep 14, 2002)

http://www.arborwood.com/awforums/show-topic-1.php?start=1&fid=4709&taid=53&topid=882&ut=1043108856


----------

